# In the market for a new slicer



## mattyoc20 (Jan 30, 2021)

Looking for a new slicer and would like anyone’s opinion on it. Looking for one that doesn’t break the bank but does a good job. Mainly using it for bacon.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2021)

Something like the Chef’s Choice 615 is what a lot run with. They run 150ish.
When I upgraded I bought the LEM 10” professional style slicer. They cost money, but are a very nice investment.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 30, 2021)

You might want to consider a used one. It's not hard to find a nice commercial Hobart or Berkel for around $200. Check Craigslist or Marketplace, there is always something on there.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Chef’s Choice 615 is what a lot run with


that's what I have.  works good!  they do go on sale...but I have been watching lately.  I am fair sure my wife bought mine just shy of $99, but that may have been around christmas.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2021)

I just bought a KWS 10" 320watt slicer. This thing is a beast! I shaved a venison breasola 0.75mm first time using it. Perfect slices.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 30, 2021)

KWS has a good reputation for quality and longevity.  Best advice I can give is to research what others are using, maybe even a YouTube video or two and based upon you counter space or storage area, go from there.  And don't overlook the weight.


----------

